# tint2-0.7-beta1



## graudeejs (Apr 20, 2009)

I successfully ported tint2-0.7-beta1 to FreeBSD.
[It was easy, hardest part was Makefile]
If you want to try/test it etc plz feel free to do so

here's package:
http://killasmurf86.lv/data/download/tint2-0.7.b1.tbz

and here is port:
http://killasmurf86.lv/data/download/tint2-0.7.b1-port.tar.bz2

I hope they will be included soon 

EDIT:
I did another look and porters handbook and read about ports-mgmt/portlint
Already tested it:
I have some things to fix....
I will do that to tomorrow, not it's time to sleep


If you have problems installing this let me know here or email me


EDIT:
Nah, can't sleep while something so new 
Fixed everything I could


----------



## gordon@ (Apr 21, 2009)

You should file a pr. Follow the submission information via the porter's handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/porting-submitting.html


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 21, 2009)

gordon@ said:
			
		

> You should file a pr. Follow the submission information via the porter's handbook:
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/porting-submitting.html



Yup, I did yesterday, just before I went to sleep
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=133880


----------

